# North Head 20 August - a couple of firsts



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Gatsey are you sure you shouldn't be writting professionally?

Great report, nice to hear some good news about stinkboaters and grats on the fish.

Catching a wave on a Hobie sounds like fun, I may have to try it some time.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like you definitely made the right choice today Gatesy. Congrats on the trevs.

How far did you have to drag the yaks to launch at Shelley Beach?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice outing Gatesy and well done on bringing the house a feed. Fair effort by Mr Boatie, they do get an unjustly bad rap here based on the one in fifty that's a bad seed


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Gatesy, congrats on the firsts! Sorry I couldn't make it over, but had a night out on Sat night and wasn't sure how well I was going to pull up on Sun morning :shock: . Turns out I had a fairly low key one and ended up getting out on Port Hacking for a few hours. Will have to catch up soon. How big were the trevs? Any good size to them? Did you get them on bait or sp's?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Trevs are fun. Good work there.
Did you have to keep peddling when you were on the wave, and did the blades attract any drag when you were going fast ? Wow I love to give that a go one day, I bet it was fun especially getting odd looks from people. :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Good one mate. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

So my first Early morning kayak fishing trip, 
Let me start by saying a big thanks to Gatesy for all the fishing tips and helping me set up my gear.
Coming from the sailing / kayaking background there is a whole lotta stuff to learn about yak fishing!

Had an awsome paddle / peddle around north head just after sunrise..
(couldn't have picked a better morning) unfortunately the fish weren't taking to my bait but having been working solid for the past few weeks including the boat show i was happy enough just being out there!!  

I guess the other high light was the trip home... mainly surfing past the clubbies on their fibreglass sticks!!!! :twisted:

Looking foreward to the next trip.

Cheers again

Pauly.


----------

